# article on Chinese athletic ability from eurobasket



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

Please don't post the full articles, for anyone who wants to read it go to the third post-aqua

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=1867


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

so hows the trolling going at the old board? having fun? j/k

anyway, nice read, do you have a link?


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

yeah, go to eurobasket.com and go the asia section and click on China and the article is on that page. 
eurobasket has the most info of any sites I have seen


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

It's not a very well written article, but it's interesting. I wouldn't be surprised if asians in general are quicker, more agile, and better jumpers than caucasians. Just look at all those martial arts moves they do. Those things are not easy, and many oriental countries have tons of people who can do things I can only dream about. I'm not trying to say all Chinese people are karate masters, but the fact that their culture developed that kind of stuff and is even able to do it proves they've got at least a few pretty athletic people.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>moTIGS</b>!
> It's not a very well written article, but it's interesting. I wouldn't be surprised if asians in general are quicker, more agile, and better jumpers than caucasians. Just look at all those martial arts moves they do. Those things are not easy, and many oriental countries have tons of people who can do things I can only dream about. I'm not trying to say all Chinese people are karate masters, but the fact that their culture developed that kind of stuff and is even able to do it proves they've got at least a few pretty athletic people.


we DO have martial arts masters in america, but id still agree with you, american karate masters dont seem as fluid as the asian ones, i used to goto karate classes and my korean master was the smoothest fighters i've ever seen, very graceful and everything he did flows, he could move like the wind per say and was quick in his movement, hard to explain but you guys know what im talking about


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think it all comes from the culture they live in. Even the best of athletes in America still undulge in things they shouldn't. Many Asian's because of their culture and form of religion are much more disciplined and stick to their routines every single hour of every single day, never wavering.

This is why Asian countries were kicking our asses in technology. These guys would work round the clock, for less pay, and not complain. We Americans are lazy and just want to get home to eat our Big Mac.

I think most all of the athletic differences in races has much more to do with the environment and culture of the people than anything else.

American's have lost their discipline, as shown by the US team in the WBC.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Try and stay away from stereotypes in this thread. Right now, this is borderline locked thread material due to the blanket racial statements. Please try and focus on the article without resorting to "Asians are great with technology" types of posts.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Dee Bo,

You have a point about the culture having a huge influence on the discipline of certain individuals.

You have to remember that these people are also in a society that culls kids at a very young age to find athletic talent, and put them in Governement run programs to train.

As for technology, that is patently false. Technological innovation is not limited to any one culture. If you want to look at higher education and technological research you should note that the majority of it happens in the US, but we are a melting pot of a country with many people from many cultures making contributions.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Jet Li*

Anybody know Jet Li's vertical at 5'5", I bet he can dunk with his feet.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: Jet Li*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> Anybody know Jet Li's vertical at 5'5", I bet he can dunk with his feet.


With or without the wires attached?

Look. We all watched the Chinese team play in the WC. The Chinese government has clearly made it known how doing well in international competition means to them. They are putting their best ball players out there right now. Athletically I do not see them becoming significantly better, but I do see their fundamentals improving.

I coached HS ball for a few years and I had kids of every ethnicity. Trust me when I say that vertical leap has very little to do with ethnicity.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Jet Li*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> Anybody know Jet Li's vertical at 5'5", I bet he can dunk with his feet.


I seriously doubt any human can leap above 5 feets without any aids. Actually, I believe not many human can vertical leaping 4 feets and above.:yes:


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Jet Li*



> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt any human can leap above 5 feets without any aids. Actually, I believe not many human can vertical leaping 4 feets and above.:yes:


werent mugsy bougues or spudd webb like 5'3?


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Jet Li*



> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> werent mugsy bougues or spudd webb like 5'3?


Yup. I misunderstood, I guess. What I was trying to say is nobody can jump that high without a little bit of running before he jump. I always thought vertical leaping is stand-and-jump, no running. I think I was wrong, but still not so sure. Could anyone explain to me what vertical leaping actually means? Thanks!


----------

